# Received an eleven dollar and seventy six cent tip.



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I've given about 300 rides and never seen a PAX tip change, didn't even know it was possible.
Weirder yet, it was about a 5 minute ride, and they tipped over $11.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Likely a percentage of the fare.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

So the pax can choose a dollar amount ($1, $2, etc) or a percentage?
Also, given the short ride, I doubt the cost to the PAX was over $8, so they tipped over 100%?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I got .50 tip last week lol


----------



## Edpink81 (Apr 4, 2019)

Got a 10.60 tip. Biggest one yet.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Just wait till you get the $0.01 tip ?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

with uber they cannot give u like $100 as limited to amount of trip the tips..like 2to 1


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> So the pax can choose a dollar amount ($1, $2, etc) or a percentage?
> Also, given the short ride, I doubt the cost to the PAX was over $8, so they tipped over 100%?


put the friggin' money in your pocket and hush UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> with uber they cannot give u like $100 as limited to amount of trip the tips..like 2to 1


My theory is they can tip up to the amoint that the credit card was pre authorized to. So this pax may have been charged $8.24 and based on the route, uber preauthorized their card for $20. So when going to tip, the max they can tip is up to $20. This may be one way to combat fraud and stolen credit cards, tipping $100 in app and asking driver for $80 on a stolen credit card or uber account.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

probably a typo on PAX part and they only meant to tip $1 and change. Be prepared for the reversal


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> with uber they cannot give u like $100 as limited to amount of trip the tips..like 2to 1


My theory is they can tip up to the amoint that the credit card was pre authorized to. So this pax may have been charged $8.24 and based on the route, uber preauthorized their card for $20. So when going to tip, the max they can tip is up to $20. This may be one way to combat fraud and stolen credit cards, tipping $100 in app and asking driver for $80 on a stolen credit card or uber account.


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

Was it a long trip? Often on longer trips the customers get an option to tip a percentage instead of a dollar amount.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So when going to tip, the max they can tip is up to $20.


This is not true I've been given a few in app tips over $20.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> This is not true I've been given a few in app tips over $20.
> View attachment 312717


Thats not what I said. I stated on a trip that charged $8, uber more than likely preauthorized the pax card for $20 to account for longer trips. Similar to how gas stations will preauthorize for $100 and the release the funds thst wasnt used. This is to ensure that if there is an overage, it'll be covered.

So for an $8 trip, the pax may only be able to tip $12, up to the $20 designated for that specific trip.

In your post, I can only assume Uber charged at lesst $200 for that pax. If so, then uber probably preauthorized the card for around $250. That left up to $50 they could have tipped.

I dont know if its actually like this but it makes sense in a few circumstances where it was a high/odd number tip amount.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ok yea i get what your saying. I only looked at a portion of post like an idiot. That makes sense.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Ok yea i get what your saying. I only looked at a portion of post like an idiot. That makes sense.


No worries

Also based in assumptions, with $28.80 tips, was the pax charged at about $221.20? Or $271.20?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Not even. I was a little surprised at how much she paid. Pretty good deal for that long of a ride. She even tipped me $40 cash which shocked me because she was young and we didnt talk much. What a great ride.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Not even. I was a little surprised at how much she paid. Pretty good deal for that long of a ride. She even tipped me $40 cash which shocked me because she was young and we didnt talk much. What a great ride.
> 
> View attachment 312729


Almost exaclty 15%, that one may have been just a straight % inputted and uber fudged the numbers to round down a few pennies.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Just wait till you get the $0.01 tip ?


I know from experience that pax do this. The last time this happened to me was when I refused to allow booze in my car but let them ride after dumping/chugging. Those paxholes also gave me a 1-star rating and a false allegation of driving while impaired, so I had a paid vacation the next evening.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I get change in my tips all the time from Lyft. Only once in Uber, PAX tipped me $6.66.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> so I had a paid vacation the next evening.


Paid or unpaid?


----------



## Noble Ape (Feb 6, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Just wait till you get the $0.01 tip ?


Been there, can't say I enjoyed it


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I got a $5 tip today, it was the only tip I received today and it was the most gratifying tip so far, it came from a mentally challenged guy!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> So the pax can choose a dollar amount ($1, $2, etc) or a percentage?
> Also, given the short ride, I doubt the cost to the PAX was over $8, so they tipped over 100%?


Absolutely. Most paxholes choose either a flat rate tip, or a percentage of the fare. The following are the two most popular amounts:
Flat rate tip: $0.00
Percentage of fare tip: 0%


----------

